# Hill-Billy (aka homemade) Tree Stump Remover



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Just saw this on CraigsList. Gotta admit, it's creative. Wonder if the leaf blower is included in that price?

https://williamsport.craigslist.org/grd/d/home-made-stump-incinerator/6513169171.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Folks in this area have used open-ended barrels for years when burning stumps out of newly cleared land. They build a fire on top of the stump and then set the barrel over the stump and fill it up with wood shavings. Makes a very nice hot fire that will burn the stump up completely including down into the ground. It is a slow process but a truckload of wood shavings is cheap and you don't have to babysit the process(see blower). The more barrels you acquire the faster the process.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I did this same thing before except my air came in the bottom and the drum had an open top. It took a while but man could that leaf blower make the fire hot. I could get the bottom half of the drum glowing red hot. I also use the leaf blower to help push brush fires to burn hot and fast...

Did I mention I go through more leaf blowers than the average person...


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I been wanting to try this!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Blue farmer... I did that with a stump much larger than that and it worked beautifully. Once you get the fire going its gone. Would of been a perfect campfire. Hardly any smoke like you'd get from a brush filled pile.


----------

